
Ask HN: Have you not been laid off? - mkagenius
This is the counterpart of the original thread &quot;Ask HN: Have you been laid off?&quot; . So that we have a balanced view, since if your question is biased, you will only get biased answers, which will lead to panic unnecessarily.
======
wildengineer
I run a remote-first consulting company. So far everything is good. My clients
are all pushing me to work for them. I even signed and started a new contract
in the middle of all this. That said, it is unsettling to watch the world
crumble around me while my business is growing.

------
muzani
I haven't. I'm really enjoying the quarantine, hope it goes on forever. We're
working faster now that we have more energy without the long & dangerous
commute. Everyone seems more relaxed (except the ones whose tables got taken
over by their kids). Weather's been great too.

Though we're selling stuff to the government related to controlling and living
with the pandemic, so things have been rosy.

------
codegeek
I run a small company so I am on the other side BUT I can tell you that there
is a lot of concern right now if we will be able to sustain the same levels as
normal even though we are SAAS and should not be directly impacted. I am just
worried if this situation will unleash more issues in next few weeks and I
really cannot/do not want to lay anyone off in our team.

------
evangelosdotnl
My company switched to fully remote, so everything seems to be running
smoothly. Most of the team members do not like it though, happiness has been
dropped, and generally, we face the challenge on keeping everyone on the same
pace and office dynamics we had.

~~~
vaggdan
I somehow feel the same.. although everything seems to run okay, productivity
is reduced.

------
facorreia
We've switched to working remotely. So far morale is good.

~~~
kleer001
Same. Small company (30-ish) in an industry that runs medium (200) to large
(2500). From what I've heard recently the big guys are having a heck of a time
and stumbling to get their workforce working remotely.

------
tcbasche
The company I work for has switched to fully remote. Our team has handled it
pretty well so far, but I know others within the company (particularly non-
development teams) are finding it challenging.

------
dmarlow
Curious to see how things at FAANG are going. Maybe they start seeing some of
the benefits and adopt remote work in the future.

------
diehunde
I haven’t and I’m a consultant currently on the bench. We got some emails
saying there’s nothing to worry about. Still worried though.

